# Segmented Vase work in progress



## cabomhn (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought I would share a project I'm trying to get finished up for a family friend. It's king of similar to my last vase in that it has the same number of segments, but she wanted a more plane, dark look so I made this one simply as possible with just walnut for the middle and then the very top and bottom is a ring/circle of bloodwood. I am going to try to get a little thinner this go around with my wall thickness, I gave myself a little less wiggle room when make the plans. So here's a few pics...




DSC02432 by cabomhn

Here's the plans I drew up for this. She is going to use this for her kitchen counter as a utensil holder for her spatulas, wooden spoons, etc. So It's going to have a wider mouth at the top than the last vase.

Here is the bottom half of the vase, almost completely glued up. Have one more ring to put on top of what is seen here. 




DSC02430 by cabomhn

And then the rest of the rings for the top not glued up at all. 




DSC02431 by cabomhn

So not too many pics, but it's a start. Hope to have the first half turned possibly tomorrow afternoon maybe Friday. There is potential to get this project done come Sunday afternoon if I can get some free time here and there. Thanks for looking!

- Matt


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2012)

This segmenting stuff always amazes me… I'm afraid I lack the patience to do something like that, but I surely enjoy looking at the results! Looking forward to seeing this one at the finish line!


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> This segmenting stuff always amazes me… I'm afraid I lack the patience to do something like that, but I surely enjoy looking at the results! Looking forward to seeing this one at the finish line!



Honestly it doesn't take as long as you would think! In about two hours or so I was able to join and plane all my boards, rip the strips and cut all 260 pieces. The glueing is definitely a little tedious but it doesn't take more than two hours of actually glue time. I normally do all my gluing while doing homework. I'll do a problem or so then glue for a bit, back and forth. It makes both activities a little more enjoyable!


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 15, 2012)

Off to a great start.....Looking forward to more picture!:scare:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks great so far!

I REALLY enjoy these "in progress" threads...:yes:

Makes me think that I may someday have to try this!

Thanks!

p


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 15, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Looks great so far!
> 
> I REALLY enjoy these "in progress" threads...:yes:
> 
> ...



I bolded the problem there! Don't think and just go do it!!


----------

